# grubhub postmates and ubereats at the same time



## Raexphon (Jan 18, 2017)

Can I use more apps at the same time??? What happen if I do that????


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

You can do this with PM and UE since you dont have to get on a schedule. Im not positive but Im pretty sure you have to be on a schedule with GH.What I and others do is do PM and UE at the same time and just turn one off as soon as you receive a ping from one.


----------



## Raexphon (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for the info uberboy.... so I'll do that like you .... However GH has login problem in these days because, I tried to to sign in with it but, the app doesn't recognize my email ..... it make not a sense... I tried to call them, but they told me will solve the problem soon.....


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I dont know if they Doordash in your area but I was told that you dont have to schedule with them either. I went to their office today to get officially activated and was told that it makes no difference whether you schedule of not.


----------



## Raexphon (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks man , I think I'll do that the same....


----------



## duran4 (Feb 4, 2017)

With door dash you have to schedule with out it u cannot dash 
Same with favor .. With favor you can schedule with on call feature 
With uber eats you just go online with them

Update with favor u can go online with them but if you not on schedule then u cannot get their $9 per hour Granty


----------

